
It's not a question of if she goes. It's when - taytus
http://www.inc.com/tess-townsend/what-mariss-mayer-might-do-next.html?cid=sf01002&sr_share=facebook
======
dufalop
I'm surprised that people aren't surprised at failure when you take a person
who luckily joined the right startup at the right time and then think they
have a clue how to run a huge company.

Yahoo was unquestionably a huge task for even the most experienced CEO, but
for an inexperienced CEO, it seemed like a prayer at best.

